# Still figuring out bt after 6 yrs... Alittle help if possible



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

I shoot okay but am always trying to get better. A lot of times I feel like as I tire I put more pressure on my fingers on my draw hand causing more left and right misses. I shot a three figure thumb trigger Stan. If there is too much tension on my ring finger it seems to miss right. I try to put less pressure on the finger and I miss in another direction... It's very frustrating! The other thing I notice is that allot of times when I'm trying to pull through that it feels like I'm pulling the sight/my bow arm right and off the target. I don't know if I'm pulling wrong or just inconsistent. If anyone can help clarify any of this for me I would really appreciate it...


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

sounds like you are just inconsistent. the best thing to do is to make sure that your bow fits you perfectly. then lots of practice up close to the bale at a large target so there is no fear of missing and you can learn to shoot totaly relaxed.


----------

